
A second market for “used” e-books – CJEU will decide (2018) - Tomte
https://www.hlmediacomms.com/2018/07/30/a-second-market-for-used-e-books-cjeu-will-decide/
======
Tomte
It has just been decided, in favor of the publishers.

